# So many to choose from now...



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 16, 2011)

Tablets that is. So Apple had the only option until recently, now there ar near a dozzen to choose form. I like the idea of Apple, but they don't support Flash. Who has, or what is the best tablet option, with the most speed/power/options?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 16, 2011)

If you are not in a hurry, I would wait for the Asus Transformer Prime which will be released in January. Speed and Power is very nice due to the new Tegra 3 Chipset and options. Well, with Android there are countless option.


----------



## bcrano (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm an apple guy. Lifer. The site of a pc makes my eyes bleed. That said, iPad is a great device, I would say life changing both in terms of work and personal interests. This even I didnt expect. There are so many great apps that others just don't have as fully integrated. I think you'd be really happy with an iPad.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 16, 2011)

I cashed in enough credit card points to get two wi-fi ipads. I have to admit it's one of the coolest gadgets I've ever owned. The lack of flash support is a non-issue. I think Apple is so far in the lead with the ipad that even when other makers come out with the latest and greatest tablets, they're still behind.


----------



## maxim (Dec 16, 2011)

Flash is super slow on that devices anyway and crashes all the time, so go for Apple 
Even Adobe have now stop working on new flash for mobil devices and go over to HTML5

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/11/09/adobe-to-stop-work-on-flash-for-mobile-browsers/


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 16, 2011)

The next version of Samsung tablet is going to be really great, Samsung also makes the IPAD hardware, it will have OLED and very fast cpu. No word on price it could get pricey with the OLED.


----------



## tgraypots (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought an Acer A500 last March and have been very happy with it, for what it is. If I were to buy one now I'd probably go with a Samsung though, simply because they build the Ipad2's. My sister has an IPad2 and is happy with hers. But then she has become an "I" person, phone, pod, etc. I like the Android stuff simply because it isn't as proprietary as Apple stuff.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel the same way as Tom G. about Android. My FIL has a Toshiba that he loves. So I have been leaning that way myself. I have had good luck with Toshiba laptops in the past.

-AJ


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 16, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Tablets that is. So Apple had the only option until recently, now there ar near a dozzen to choose form. I like the idea of Apple, but they don't support Flash. Who has, or what is the best tablet option, with the most speed/power/options?



It all comes down to what you want to do with it. 

If you are looking to surf the net, read some email, read a book or magazine, watch a movie or play a game like Angry Birds, the Kindle Fire is a great bargain. The only downside is the small screen. It lacks some nice to have things, like an external volume control, but it's a pretty capable little tablet.

The iPad remains, in my opinion, the premier tablet, but it is pricey. Don't be too worried about Flash, as Adobe has announced that it has ceased to develop it. In short, Flash is dead. Of course, if you need Flash to see certain websites that still use this technology (like www.rodrigueknives.com :whistling the iPad may not be for you.

Waiting is also a good option, as there should be some new Android based tablets out next year that look promising.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice timing, I am also looking at buying a tablet. I like the look of the Asus Transformer Prime and I might try and get it in January. To be honest buying one is basically a luxury for me, basically a toy so I don't think I want to spend the money for the iPad when it is just something to muck about with


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

Assuming that they can actually sell it.  Samsung is being sued because apparently they were the only company that dared to try and copy the full iPad user interface. Assuming that they are able to continue producing the tablets in their current form, that make Samsung the only real alternative to the iPad at this time IMO. As for the OLED, I think thayt they are still very pricey in that size range, although probably not the $3000 that Sony wanted for their first 13 inch OLED Tv that they released a year or two back. I am a convert. After years of using other gear, i switched over to a Mac in December of 2006 and I still wonder what took me so long. My subsequent experience with the iPhone and iPad has not changed my opinion.


rahimlee54 said:


> The next version of Samsung tablet is going to be really great, Samsung also makes the IPAD hardware, it will have OLED and very fast cpu. No word on price it could get pricey with the OLED.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

tgraypots said:


> I bought an Acer A500 last March and have been very happy with it, for what it is. If I were to buy one now I'd probably go with a Samsung though, simply because they build the Ipad2's. My sister has an IPad2 and is happy with hers. But then she has become an "I" person, phone, pod, etc. I like the Android stuff simply because it isn't as proprietary as Apple stuff.



This may sound strange, but one of the things that I really like about Apple stuff is that it is so proprietary. To me, that means that there isn't some 17 year old Jolt cola drinking geek out there writing harmful apps for my equipment with no adult supervision.:lol2:


----------



## bobhoveyga (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends what you want to use it for, but I do a lot of photography and graphics so if I had to pick something right this minute, the Asus Slate wins hands-down. Has an i5 processor w/ 4G (expandable), runs full 64-bit windows 7, has a pressure sensitive pen for drawing (and enough power to run Photoshop). The real blessing here is not having to deal with another OS... most of your desktop software will run in the same environment that you're used to. It might look pricey, but when you factor in the pressure sensitive tablet and the bluetooth keyboard, it's not that bad a deal.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, an Android vs Apple thread... that's almost as bad as discussing politics or religion.

I'll try my best to respectfully participate and offer a vote of opposition to the ifanclub. 

Here's some background on me (so you know that Im not just offering blind loyalty or unfounded criticism).
At one point I used a mac desktop, an ipod and an iphone(went through 3 actually). I never bough one of my own, but I did spend more than enough time with a friend's ipad.

I switched to windows years ago and finally made the jump to android earlier this year. Now I am totally sans -apple and couldn't be happier. 

I really gave liking Apple products my best shot, but just couldn't ever get fully onboard. Apple has done a great job convincing people that they don't need/want certain basic features and functionality or full control over their hardware and digital content that they purchase, but I guess Im resistant to Jedi mind tricks.

For example: its absurd to think that a lack of flash support isnt a big deal. It means that simple things like imbeded YouTube videos in the forum don't work! Yes, flash eats batter and data faster, but you have to option to turn it off in Android. 
It's equally absurd that there is no memory card support, that you can't freely transfer your own files, and that apple controls what you can and can't install on your own device.

For a long time android was an immature system: the UI was chunky, the hardware was cobbled together and the aps where sparse. However, IMO, it's finally grown up and has passed apple in many ways. In IOS 5 Apple copied features from android for the first time.

I bought a Samsung Gallery S2 and its the best phone that I've ever owed or used.When I buy a tablet it will also likely be a Samsung running android.

The apple / Samsung suit is more anti competitive BS abuse of the patent system's huge failure to understand software. When Apple is running a bit dry on innovation or starting to get scared of the competition catching up, they resort to wet blanket and stall tactics.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 16, 2011)

I married into Apple, so I am giving apple a try. I just bought and iPhone 2 days ago, but it was a reluctant purchase. I have converted to Mac though. My brother works for Microsoft and he also (secretly) converted to Mac. Interesting note, Microsoft employees have to hide their iPhones at work.

k.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 16, 2011)

******* said:


> Assuming that they can actually sell it.  Samsung is being sued because apparently they were the only company that dared to try and copy the full iPad user interface. Assuming that they are able to continue producing the tablets in their current form, that make Samsung the only real alternative to the iPad at this time IMO. As for the OLED, I think thayt they are still very pricey in that size range, although probably not the $3000 that Sony wanted for their first 13 inch OLED Tv that they released a year or two back. I am a convert. After years of using other gear, i switched over to a Mac in December of 2006 and I still wonder what took me so long. My subsequent experience with the iPhone and iPad has not changed my opinion.



I thought Sony only wanted 2300 for the 13 inch . Ya they are in a law suit and it is funny because the current samsung table looks Exactly like an iPad. They had one running at the Best Buy and it was funny how the hardware and software performed just like an iPad. I bought an iPad at launch with for my wife and we use it alot in the kitchen and as a facebook and reader. If I were buying something now there would be alot more options than I had then but the ipad is a great device we use constantly at my house.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 16, 2011)

There's no question that Apple does a great job of inovating, creating a market, and opening up a huge head start where they own that market for a few years.

The tablet and mobile markets have just changed/begun to mature to the point where Apple is not the only viable option / clearly the best anymore. Just like knives, it all comes down to user preferences at this point. 

I kind of feel the same way about Apple products as I do Suisin: intellectual not that appealing, not the best specs and expensive compared to other options. However, they've got enough good looks and"x factor" that I still wouldn't mind playing with them for a bit. 

Kinda like a girl who you know you could never stand to live with, but for some reason you still find oddly attractive / would be fun to take on a weekend gateway.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 16, 2011)

I am reading this post using a mac and sitting outside of an Apple store to piggy back on their free wi-fi. Everything is so white. 

Anyhow, Justin, I would counter that Apple and Suisin are innately and not oddly attractive. There is an immediate attraction, but you have to dig deeper to pull away and ditch her after that first date. 

And by the way, let's end this comparison of knives to women. Last thing we need is this sort of talk being revealed to our spouses. Women have boobs, knives have choils. End story. 

k.

Edit: I used 'choil' because it sounded like 'mohel' if you didn't catch it.


----------



## cnochef (Dec 16, 2011)

Guys, click on the link below and let me know what you think about this offer, I'm considering buying one for my wife's Christmas present:
http://www.dealfind.com/toronto/dinodirecttabletCAN/?s=dd-thin&amp;a=


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

It didn't really occur to me that pretty much nobody else other than Apple and Samsung had things like the "pinch" feature and such until i was talking to by neighbor about it and he had a blank look on his face. He had an Android phone and was pretty suprised to see how I could enlarge the page on my iPhone. My experience with Apple products is that the don't break on their own. I went through 8 phones in about 4 years before I got my first iPhone 3G and the only one that didn't have hardware probelems was a cheap nokia that I bought in London to replace my third Motorola in 15 months the first of which replaced my third bad Palm Treo in about the same time period. I am not very gentle on phones. The bezel on that last Nokia was held together by multiple applications of super glue. I now have a 3GS which I got instead of replacing the battery in my 3G after 2 1/2 years because the phone was $5 was cheaper AND it didn't count as an upgrade, so I can still get a 4S for the promo price anytime that I feel like it.


rahimlee54 said:


> I thought Sony only wanted 2300 for the 13 inch . Ya they are in a law suit and it is funny because the current samsung table looks Exactly like an iPad. They had one running at the Best Buy and it was funny how the hardware and software performed just like an iPad. I bought an iPad at launch with for my wife and we use it alot in the kitchen and as a facebook and reader. If I were buying something now there would be alot more options than I had then but the ipad is a great device we use constantly at my house.


----------



## half_hack (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm still not sure what i'd actually use a tablet for... between a smart phone, a laptop, and a PC at home, I feel like I kinda have the bases covered already... But I'm kind of a luddite that way...

But if I was in the market, I'd be hard-pressed to pay the 2x premium for apple products right now. The Kindle Fire looks decent, and the Blackberry tablets are pretty much being firesale'd right now (and they run flash, and I wouldn't be surprised if they got a good firmware update in the not too distant future).


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 16, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Guys, click on the link below and let me know what you think about this offer, I'm considering buying one for my wife's Christmas present:
> http://www.dealfind.com/toronto/dinodirecttabletCAN/?s=dd-thin&a=



The deal does look tempting, but I've only had positive experience with the latest and greatest high spec tables from Asus and Samsung.

Personally, i wouldn't buy an off brand "bargain" android tablet without holding it in my hands and checking it out first.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 16, 2011)

Can sombody explain to me what the main differences are with the Apple and Android? I have seen the android in adds for a couple years now, but never really got into the pros and cons of either much. Is one any better than the other? Or is it more of a "I'm not supporting Apple no matter what!" kinda deal?


----------



## bcrano (Dec 16, 2011)

The difference is really in the user interface. So Apple imho is a fairly regimented system. Apps and functions have to play within a certain system of rules. And nothing NOTHING is allowed to deviate. So basically if you know how to perform a function in one app it will basically apply across the whole platform. Android systems are much more open source. This can be good if you really like digital freedom. But to me in using both was less appealing because the user experience isn't as streamlined. 

One is only better than the other if you side heavily one way or the other. So if I was a 14 year old programmer kid who wanted to be able to tweak the **** out of my phone or tablet then Android would be the way I would go. If I am as I am near thirty and I don't want to have to think about it I just want something that perpetually works and is being updated free by the worlds most competent technology/manufacturing company Id go iPad.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 16, 2011)

My thoughts as well, Apple stuff appeals to those who just want the damn thing to work, and those who like to make the things work don't like them. If you like to fiddle with the hardware don't buy Apple. I get enough hardware fiddling with old style hardware, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

My brother pointed out that Apple actually makes it rather difficult for you to "look under the hood" which is fine by me. :lol2:


SpikeC said:


> My thoughts as well, Apple stuff appeals to those who just want the damn thing to work, and those who like to make the things work don't like them. If you like to fiddle with the hardware don't buy Apple. I get enough hardware fiddling with old style hardware, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

RIM just announced that their latest and greatest product improvements have been delayed until sometime in 2012. After years of dominance, I detect the stench of death coming out of that company.


half_hack said:


> i'm still not sure what i'd actually use a tablet for... between a smart phone, a laptop, and a PC at home, I feel like I kinda have the bases covered already... But I'm kind of a luddite that way...
> 
> But if I was in the market, I'd be hard-pressed to pay the 2x premium for apple products right now. The Kindle Fire looks decent, and the Blackberry tablets are pretty much being firesale'd right now (and they run flash, and I wouldn't be surprised if they got a good firmware update in the not too distant future).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 16, 2011)

******* said:


> RIM just announced that their latest and greatest product improvements have been delayed until sometime in 2012. After years of dominance, I detect the stench of death coming out of that company.



RIM's problems started when they got beaten down by a patent troll who was aided by a feeble-minded Federal judge who should be removed from the bench.

But I think your analysis is correct.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Can sombody explain to me what the main differences are with the Apple and Android? I have seen the android in adds for a couple years now, but never really got into the pros and cons of either much. Is one any better than the other? Or is it more of a "I'm not supporting Apple no matter what!" kinda deal?



I like Apple products but you have to understand you pay a good deal for their brand. The major difference between the two, for tablets, is price. After having used both extensively I'd buy a Kindle Fire. I just can't justify the extra $300-500 for a slightly smoother UI and a cool logo on the back.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 18, 2011)

******* said:


> My brother pointed out that Apple actually makes it rather difficult for you to "look under the hood" which is fine by me. :lol2:



Until it doesn't work. We've migrated from Micro$oft at work to Apple for the hubby and Linux for me (no pads yet). Apple drives me nuts. If you don't think the way their programmers do, things can be a pain to find. And if you try to interface with non-apple products it can be trouble. Got hubby a Sansa MP3 player, and it puked when songs downloaded via the Apple. Took a while to figure it out--the way Apple stores files (with a hidden file in addition to the music file file) was the culprit. Since Apple is Unix-based, it was possible to write a script to clean up things and get the Sansa working, but it was painful.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 18, 2011)

The thing that most people don't think about is that Apple is not a computer compnay and hasn't been arguably since the first iPod hit the shelves. They are a consumer electronics company. I have spent a fair amount of time thinking about how they do business and trying to guess what they will do next. So far I have had pretty good luck because I figured out one thing a few years ago. As much as Apple has always aqppealed to a certain geek crowd, it has not been COMPUTER geeks. It has been many other types of geeks like artists, graphic designers, musicians, etc. Computer geeks said early on that the iPad would never replace the laptop. i disagree. It WILL repalce the laptop if for no otherreason than the laptop has reaplced the desktop in many applications. I think that Apple's long term plan is twofold. First, i think that they are trying to "computerize" everything they can and the prognosticators seem to think that the big screen TV will be their next project. As for their devices, everything that they have done over the last 10 years leads me to believe that they are trying to get to a place where most of their devices are small, light, very portable, wireless, ridiculously simple and intuitive to use and have few, if any moving parts. I would not be at all surprisedif the next varaint of the MacBook Air is something more akin to an "iPod Pro" that uses a multi core "A6" chip and some hybrid iOS/OS X operating system


Lucretia said:


> Until it doesn't work. We've migrated from Micro$oft at work to Apple for the hubby and Linux for me (no pads yet). Apple drives me nuts. If you don't think the way their programmers do, things can be a pain to find. And if you try to interface with non-apple products it can be trouble. Got hubby a Sansa MP3 player, and it puked when songs downloaded via the Apple. Took a while to figure it out--the way Apple stores files (with a hidden file in addition to the music file file) was the culprit. Since Apple is Unix-based, it was possible to write a script to clean up things and get the Sansa working, but it was painful.


----------

